# How To Remove Bottom Piece That Keeps Screen On



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am trying to separate the screen from the frame of my tbolt and wondering what the best tool to use to pry the bottom piece up would be?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I am trying to separate the screen from the frame of my tbolt and wondering what the best tool to use to pry the bottom piece up would be?


Don't quote me but from what I've heard you have to heat it up with blow dryer or heat gun. Their is some good videos on you tube


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I am trying to separate the screen from the frame of my tbolt and wondering what the best tool to use to pry the bottom piece up would be?


One of those plastic pry tools, its kinda cheasy how it's on there


----------

